# Australia PR Holders in NZ



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello Expats,

I have got my Permanent Residency of Australia on 25th September 2013. I have still not made my first entry in Australia though.

I wanted to know if the Australian PR holders can stay indefinitely in NZ too ? If yes, what are the conditions and are they a Permanent Resident of NZ as well ?

I always wanted to settle in NZ, but was eligible for Australia... Your inputs plss !

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Please check the below link, hope that will help.

Are there any special rules for Australian citizens and residents? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------

